# INDIAN BORDER SECURITY FORCE (BSF)



## CONNAN

* THE REAL GUARDIANS OF OUR BORDERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN




----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CONNAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMIQBAL

connanxlrc1000 said:


>



It is a collection of photographs.One photograph is missisng i.e. Indo Tibetan border Police. The above photos shows that they could be the guardians of indian borders. Please collect the stories of their performance on indian borders and bordering areas. It would be surprising for you that the above decorated border force is always fall pray to Maoist Rebels. They are unable to stop infiltration as per Indian Government cries. Indian always blames Pakistanis causing border infiltrations. When there is a heavy border force how this infiltration is possible and if it so then we can say the falls cries are raised blaming border infiltrations. 
Pakistan also possess border forces and they are named as valours and they never allow any human being to infiltrate into the Pak areas and it is evident from the fact that Pakistan government never blamed indians for any infiltrations from Indo Pak borders. 
It is better for India to restructure border forces to stop infiltrations and to fight maoist rebels.Stop alleging border infiltrations.
SMIQBAL


----------



## Paksindhi

What these woman cadet's doing in such a hostile place. What if they get killed or captured, just imagine what there families will go through.

I think indian army have enough man to petrol the border.


----------



## TOPGUN

The lady guard standing by her self looks pretty hot


----------



## KeenGuy

*Pakistan's Border Security*


----------



## CONNAN

KeenGuy said:


> *Pakistan's Border Security*



INDIAN Border Security


----------



## CONNAN

SMIQBAL said:


> It is a collection of photographs.One photograph is missisng i.e. Indo Tibetan border Police. The above photos shows that they could be the guardians of indian borders. Please collect the stories of their performance on indian borders and bordering areas. It would be surprising for you that the above decorated border force is always fall pray to Maoist Rebels. They are unable to stop infiltration as per Indian Government cries. Indian always blames Pakistanis causing border infiltrations. When there is a heavy border force how this infiltration is possible and if it so then we can say the falls cries are raised blaming border infiltrations.
> Pakistan also possess border forces and they are named as valours and they never allow any human being to infiltrate into the Pak areas and it is evident from the fact that Pakistan government never blamed indians for any infiltrations from Indo Pak borders.
> It is better for India to restructure border forces to stop infiltrations and to fight maoist rebels.Stop alleging border infiltrations.
> SMIQBAL



*1) no one said that maoist rebles are comming from pakistan or sponsered by pakistan

2) CRPF IS THE PARAMILITRY FORCE used by GOI AGAINST MAOISTS NOT BSF

3) MAOISTS ARE BRAIN WASHED COMMUNIST INDIANS THEY ARE NOT PAKISTANIS

last but not least pakistan has nothing to do with this issue it our internal matter we can take care of it

and please dont post crap

buddy they are of a different department they are not and dosent belong to BSF

Indo Tibetan border Police
*
The Indo-Tibetan Border Police (ITBP) is an Indian paramilitary force conceived on October 24, 1962 for security along the India's border with the Tibet Autonomous Region of China, border covering 2115 kilometers.

Only four battalions were sanctioned to begin with, to fill up the security vacuum that was prevalent at that time on the Indo - Tibet border. Later in view of the additional responsibilities and the task redefined in 1976, the Force was restructured in 1978.

*Border Security Force*

The Border Security Force (BSF) is a border patrol agency of the Government of India. Established on December 1, 1965, it is a component of the paramilitary forces of India (PMF) and its primary role is to guard India's international borders during peacetime and also prevent transnational crime. Like most paramilitary units of India, the BSF is under the administrative control of the Ministry of Home Affairs. It is one of the many law enforcement agencies of India.
The unique BSF Camel Contingent during the annual Republic Day Parade.

With a strength of 240,000 men in 186 battalions, including women battalions[2][2][3], it is one of the world's largest border patrol forces. The current Director General of the BSF is Raman Srivastava.



> It is a collection of photographs.



yes it is a collection of photography thats why this section is called multimedia thread


----------



## CONNAN

Paksindhi said:


> What these woman cadet's doing in such a hostile place. What if they get killed or captured, just imagine what there families will go through.
> 
> I think indian army have enough man to petrol the border.



no women in india isz forced to join in BSF or any other armed forces its free will of the person to join or not

well the families know the risks when they are sending their daughter to fight for the nation alongside their sons who is defending the nation

and india isz not the only country uses women in armed forces or paramilitary ther are lot of them USA . FRANCE, UNITED KINGDOM and the list goes on


----------



## KeenGuy

connanxlrc1000 said:


> INDIAN Border Security


----------



## gowthamraj

Paksindhi said:


> What these woman cadet's doing in such a hostile place. What if they get killed or captured, just imagine what there families will go through.
> 
> I think indian army have enough man to petrol the border.



They are not for patrols but to prison female infri .


----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## RobbieS

SMIQBAL said:


> It is a collection of photographs.One photograph is missisng i.e. Indo Tibetan border Police. The above photos shows that they could be the guardians of indian borders. Please collect the stories of their performance on indian borders and bordering areas. It would be surprising for you that the above decorated border force is always fall pray to Maoist Rebels. They are unable to stop infiltration as per Indian Government cries. Indian always blames Pakistanis causing border infiltrations. When there is a heavy border force how this infiltration is possible and if it so then we can say the falls cries are raised blaming border infiltrations.
> Pakistan also possess border forces and they are named as valours and they never allow any human being to infiltrate into the Pak areas and it is evident from the fact that Pakistan government never blamed indians for any infiltrations from Indo Pak borders.
> It is better for India to restructure border forces to stop infiltrations and to fight maoist rebels.Stop alleging border infiltrations.
> SMIQBAL



Go away noob. Spare us the trolling. Or senior members would then blame Indians for trolling on Pakistani threads.


----------



## IndianArmy

SMIQBAL said:


> It is a collection of photographs.One photograph is missisng i.e. Indo Tibetan border Police. The above photos shows that they could be the guardians of indian borders. Please collect the stories of their performance on indian borders and bordering areas. It would be surprising for you that the above decorated border force is always fall pray to Maoist Rebels. They are unable to stop infiltration as per Indian Government cries. Indian always blames Pakistanis causing border infiltrations. When there is a heavy border force how this infiltration is possible and if it so then we can say the falls cries are raised blaming border infiltrations.
> Pakistan also possess border forces and they are named as valours and they never allow any human being to infiltrate into the Pak areas and it is evident from the fact that Pakistan government never blamed indians for any infiltrations from Indo Pak borders.
> It is better for India to restructure border forces to stop infiltrations and to fight maoist rebels.Stop alleging border infiltrations.
> SMIQBAL



Border Security Force, foils as many as 180-300 Infiltration Bids a year.... And some negligence causes Attacks like 26/11..... And As far as the Maoists are concerned, We do not blame pakistan for the maoists, Police is taking good care of them...

Please do not make this page a garland of trolls.... I too can ask About your armed forces, for which You will have no answers and will be seriously humiliated.... So please stay away from such topics when you do not have any Idea of what You are talking about


----------



## rubyjackass

@IndianArmy:
I dont think thats Rahman


----------



## Indian Gurkha

why is the BSF using different camouflage????


----------



## IndianArmy

Indian Gurkha said:


> why is the BSF using different camouflage????



Its a paramilitary force thats why..


----------



## IndianArmy

rubyjackass said:


> @IndianArmy:
> I dont think thats Rahman



yes it is, The same music was created for Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose - The Forgotten Hero Film, only the lyrics have been changed in the BSF song...

Have a look

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

